# Airfix new mould aircraft releases for 2013



## buffnut453 (Dec 20, 2012)

1/48:

Javelin FAW9 (includes 9R variant and crew ladder
Westland Merlin
Spitfire PRXIX

1/72:

Gladiator (2 variants - wheeled and with skis)
Hurricane MkI early variant with fabric wing (has options for both small rudder/no ventral fairing and large rudder/with ventral fairing)
Typhoon (the WWII beastie - this one's been long-awaited)
Fw190A-8
Fw190A (separate kit from the A-8 listed above)
Vampire T.11
Harrier GR1
Harrier GR3
Lightning F2A


Overall, some cracking new releases there. If they're up to Airfix's best (think Sea Vixen in 1/48 and Swordfish in 1/72) then they'll make lots of people happy and should (I hope) sell like hot cakes!


----------



## A4K (Dec 20, 2012)

Cheers for the heads up! Looking forward to a decent Tiffie!


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 20, 2012)

Agree - we've needed a decent Tiffie for years and now we'll have at least 3 new options (another company has released a couple of versions already IIRC).

I think it's the 1/48 flat-iron that has people most worked up given Airfix's rather surprising release of a Sea Vixen a few years back. I really hope these new moulds maintain the quality Airfix has shown they're capable of delivering...and that they do well. Sorry but my chest-beating "Buy British" form of nationalism is rearing its head, particularly since Hornby has announced it will be moving the actual kit moulding from China back to Blighty.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2012)

Interesting to hear they're moving production back to Britain. I wonder if they're being ripped off ? Oh, of course they're not ...... !!!


----------



## rochie (Dec 20, 2012)

i am looking forward to the Javlin coming out

box mock up looks good so hope the kit is !


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 20, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Interesting to hear they're moving production back to Britain. I wonder if they're being ripped off ? Oh, of course they're not ...... !!!



Actually, I think they're dissatisfied with quality control. Recent new releases like the P-51 and Me109 have suffered extensively from short-shot moulds and inconsistent details (eg Me109 wing roots). I think this is great news - fantastic to see Airfix so resurgent. I grew up on Frog, Matchbox and Airfix (never really got into Revell) so to see the sole survivor of the 3 companies doing well and reinvesting back in Blighty is wonderful. What's more, they're coming out with some top-notch kits that are still affordable. May they go from strength to strength!


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 20, 2012)

Oops...forgot one. Ok, it's not an aircraft but Airfix is also releasing a 4-vehicle set for RAF bomber aircraft including bomb tractor plus trailers, Tilly van, bowser and a maintenance platform.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2012)

I totally agree with you Buff. I also spotted that ground support set, and wish it had been released earlier this year - would have saved me a lot of work for that Halifax diorama! (I presume the DB tractor and bomb trollies have their origins in the Stirling kit). Let's hope they expand the range of ground equipment, and repeat it in 1/48th scale, perhaps adding other eras, such as 1950s to 1970s, and 1970s to date.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 20, 2012)

I've signed up to be notified when the Hurri is available


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 20, 2012)

Saw the picture of the ground crew and vehicles myself. Will be picking that up when it's available. Nicely done I think. 

Terry, you seem to be one of the resident experts on BoB and all things RAF, do the vehicles match up accurately for the time period?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Happy like a pig in fresh mud, that Airfix is doing well! Hope that they'll release more new stuff in the 1/48! Kits are constantly improving and I hope that moving production back to the UK, won't effect prices too much!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2012)

Rusty, the truck and the 'Tilly' could match for the BoB period, but the other stuff is mainly Bomber Command, with the David Brown tractor being mid to late war period.


----------



## danjama (Dec 28, 2012)

Does anyone have a photo of the ground set?


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 28, 2012)

Go to airfix.com - they have some early build shots of the ground set there.


----------



## danjama (Dec 30, 2012)

buffnut453 said:


> Go to airfix.com - they have some early build shots of the ground set there.


 
Cheers, looks pretty good!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2012)

.....and again, an 1/48 Halifax, Hampden, Lancaster, Stirling, Airfix, are you liste....reading?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 30, 2012)

They aren't paying any attention to you Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2012)

I knooow...

How rude!


----------

